# Emmit & Rosalie; "The Cockatiel Couple"



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I done a short photo-shoot last night, got some great photos of them!

PS, don't mind the poop on Rosalie's foot.



























































































(Rosalie's the *female* Cinnamon Pearl and Emmit's the *male* Pastelface)


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh my Emmit is amazingly coloured- cinnamon/fallow pastleface pied? (something like that)
Mum wanted me to get a pied tiel next, because we have Birdie who is colourless, Buddy who is colourful and a pied would be inbetween!:blush:
Rosalie is also a cutie


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! Emmit's a Pastelface Cinnamon Pied - gorgeous bird!

Their babies will be this:

male offspring:
50% Pied Cinnamon Split To Pastelface {X2: Pearl}
50% Cinnamon Split To Pied Pastelface {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Pied Cinnamon Split To Pastelface
50% Cinnamon Split To Pied Pastelface<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->

I will also get PIED babies, which is really exciting, I love Pieds.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

They are a great couple together amd with so sweet faces and colors....well done


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Gorgeous pics! What a pair of posers! So cute.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

How adorable tre tre cute.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankies - I'm very happy with how the photos turned out. Gotta get some extra stuff for my camera so they'll be a lot better.


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

I saw your pictures the other day quite late so didn’t post, but I have to say they do make a beautiful couple, you shouldn’t have mentioned the poop, because I cant really see it, there is one photo which I think is the poop one, but that was because I was looking for it, lol


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

How pretty! They are going to have beautiful babies.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

They are just such beautiful birds! Wow, just love them!


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

Very professional looking, lovely.


----------

